# Illinois Hunter



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This came today. Looks pretty clean mind you some lint on the movement or dirt or something yet shiny. I remember a few years ago said only one pocket piece will do me, sigh


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice James. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

1925, fairly recent for pocket watches









finger bridge movement, double roller, good number of jewels, stem set, stem wind, covers are very tight, front cover just a bit past 90 degrees. clean dial and always liked the Illinois fonts and numbers, spade hands.


----------



## Thomas Carey (Aug 12, 2007)

I like that very much. I tend to favor pocket watches in my personal collection. Most are Omega, also love Illinois. I am in that state so I guess that is to be expected. Hate the state love the brand. haha

Best Regards,

Thomas Carey


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't have any Swiss but 1 Omega I am watching right now


----------

